# Ventilatorregelung ohne Sensor



## quest007 (10 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von der Möglichkeit gehört, dass man Ventilatoren nur über die Informationen aus dem Frequenzumrichter (Drehzahl und Leistung) so regeln kann, dass sie immer den gleichen Volumenstrom fördern. Das ist dann unabhängig von der Druckdifferenz, der dazu aufgebracht werden muss und ohne dass weitere Sensoren benötigt werden. Man benötigt nur die Ventilator-Kennlinie.

Hat schon mal jemand so etwas programmiert und könnte mir bezüglich des Programm-Aufbaus weiterhelfen? Oder gibt es für so etwas sogar fertige Programm-Bausteine?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## a.w.c.s (13 Juli 2017)

Hallo,
hast du die Ventilator-Kennlinien mit dem Zusammenhang zwischen Förderstrom und Drehzahl/Leistung?
ann kann man das sicher machen.
Gruß
werner_


----------



## quest007 (17 Juli 2017)

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
ja, jetzt habe ich Punkte auf der Ventilator-Kennlinie bekommen. Da wir immer 10.000 m³/h oder 12.000 m³/h fördern wollen, habe ich auch für diese Volumenströme die Punkte:


Volumenstrom [m³/h]10000 m³/h10000 m³/h10000 m³/h12000 m³/h12000 m³/h12000 m³/hGesamt Druck [Pa]653240312029590538241768Wellenleistung [kW]27,316,37,928,617,98,1Drehzahl [1/min]323225861939323225861939Drehzahl [%]100%80%60%100%80%60%

Ich weiß leider nur nicht wirklich, was ich jetzt mit diesen Werten anfange :-( und würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen!

Viele Grüße


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Juli 2017)

Da es sich um eine Strömungspumpe handelt (Leistung etwa proportional zum Förderstrom) kann es n.m.A. nur über eine Drehmomentregelung mit Drehzahlbegrenzung funktionieren. D.h. im Prinzip ist die Wellenleistung die Regelgröße.


----------



## a.w.c.s (17 Juli 2017)

OK. 
Welche Messwerte hast du denn?
Leistung?
Strom?
Spannung?
cos Phi?
Drehzahl?
Drehzahlsollwert?

Gruß
werner


----------



## quest007 (18 Juli 2017)

Hallo!
Also, als Vorgabe-Werte habe ich nur die oben stehenden Werte der theoretischen Ventilator-Kennlinie. Wir könnten aber auch noch Volumenstrom-Messungen bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen/Leistungen machen, wenn die Anlage aufgebaut ist.
Als Messwerte werden wir dass haben, was ein Frequenzumrichter so ausgibt, also hauptsächlich Leistung und Ist-Drehzahl aber auch Spannung, Strom usw.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## quest007 (18 Juli 2017)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass die Wellenleistung die Regelgröße sein müsste. Allerdings ist der Ziel-Wert nicht so einfach zu bestimmen, da die Wellenleistung und die Drehzahl zusammenpassen müssen und die Kombination der beiden Werte zu den oben stehenden Werten aus der theoretischen Ventilator-Kennlinie passen muss. Oder?


----------



## weißnix_ (18 Juli 2017)

Die Wellenleistung bestimmt eigentlich den Förderstrom. Exakt geht das so nicht. Du kannst lediglich einen bekannten (eingemessenen) Volumenstrom so in etwa aufrecht erhalten. Bei der Drehmomentregelung stellt sich die Drehzahl entsprechend dem Gegendruck am Ventilator ein. Der FU wird solange die Frequenz erhöhen, bis das entsprechende Moment erreicht ist. Die Begrenzung der Drehzahl wird wegen des durchgehens der Ventilatordrehzahl bei abnehmendem Förderstrom benötigt (geschlossene Zuluftklappe u.ä.).

Edit:
Du gibst eigentlich nur einen drehmomentsollwert vor. Aus der sich dann am FU ergebenden Drehfrequenz kannst Du Rückschlüsse ziehen auf den Gegendruck. Hohe Drehzahl= Hoher Gegendruck (z.b. Klappe zu (maximale DZ) oder Filter vertopft). Die DM-Sollwerte ermittelst Du beim einmessen.
Übrigens erhöht sich der Aufwand nur unwesentlich, wenn direkt eine Differenzdruckdose mit Analogausgang verbaut wird über einer fixen Blende. Dann könntest Du direkt auf den Volumenstrom schließen und der FU macht mit dem Analogsignal nur eine Drehzahlregelung.


----------



## quest007 (19 Juli 2017)

Hallo!

Das mit der Drehmoment-Regelung klingt gut! Ich habe jetzt mal aus den Werten der theoretischen Ventialtor-Kennlinie das jeweilige Drehmoment berechnet (M=P : (2 x pi x n)), es ist aber leider für einen konstanten Volumenstrom bei unterschiedlichen Gegendrücken nicht konstant :-(


Volumenstrom [m³/h]10000 m³/h10000 m³/h10000 m³/h12000 m³/h12000 m³/h12000 m³/hGesamt Druck [Pa]653240312029590538241768Wellenleistung [kW]27,316,37,928,617,98,1Drehzahl [1/min]323225861939323225861939Drehzahl [%]100%80%60%100%80%60%Drehmoment [Nm]80,6660,1938,9184,5066,1039,89

Wahrscheinlich funktioniert die Drehmoment-Regelung nur in einem kleinen Bereich und es ist wirklich besser, wenn wir doch den Volumenstrom messen... 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------

